# How to disjoint a chicken



## tortminder

In the good old days Grandpa's wisdom was spun between friends and family. Many useful tips were passed down between generations of fathers, sons, and grandpas.

During my early years they taught me quite a lot. I hope to share some of that knowledge with all who come my way.

With food prices going through the roof, anything that will help your food budget is worthwhile. In this video, I show you step-by-step how to save up to 65% on chicken parts by disjointing the chicken yourself.


----------



## snappy1

Thanks! Now I will do a better job in less time!


----------



## The_Blob

already know how, but with whole fryers going for less per pound than leg quarters anybody that doesn't know how to do this should definitely learn! IMHO chicken is the easiest animal to learn on as well based on size & commonality

:lolsmash: @ "the I can't afford to eat that diet"


----------



## *Andi

Old Time Skills :2thumb:

And "the I can't afford to eat that diet" is starting to ring so true for a many. Thanks for posting.


----------



## snappy1

*Andi said:


> Old Time Skills :2thumb:
> 
> And "the I can't afford to eat that diet" is starting to ring so true for a many. Thanks for posting.


It already rings for me about hamburger. HAMBURGER for goodness sake! That is apparently where I draw the line. Can't find it where I am right now for less than $2.99 a pound. Last summer I could get it a little store in NM for 99 cents a pound and canned plenty! That is what we have used all winter and are still using. I do have hope to find it at a halfway decent price when we head out for the summer.

Sorry--did not mean to head this in another direction!


----------



## Frugal_Farmers

Growing up, Ma only bought whole chickens. We have now returned to buying whole chickens and cutting them up ourselves. It is the only way to go.


----------



## tortminder

*Whole chix on sale*

The local food emporium flyer came this afternoon. Whole chickens, (with full giblets) $.79lb NO LIMIT!

I think I have freezer space for around 30 birds so I don't have to can them all at once!

Gonna do my "Happy Dance":congrat::congrat::congrat:


----------



## stayingthegame

*hambuger meat*

my local sams has 93% for 2.38 a lb. but you need to buy the case at 80 lb.


----------



## Ezmerelda

Marking this thread so I can come back later to watch the video. Thanks for posting it!


----------



## HarleyRider

*Here's how to REALLY disjoint a chicken...*

How to disjoint a chicken... tell it Obama has been re-elected.


----------



## HarleyRider

*How to REALLY disjoint a chicken... part deux*

Simply throw the whole chicken into the middle of four hungry dogs.


----------



## HarleyRider

*Here's why the chicken crossed the road....*

Why did the chicken cross the road... really!


----------

